# Boss RT2 Valve Assembly Needed



## Pntc2000 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm in need of a used but working boss rt2 valve assembly. Anyone have one they want to sell?

In dire need.

Thank you
James


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Pntc2000 said:


> I'm in need of a used but working boss rt2 valve assembly. Anyone have one they want to sell?
> 
> In dire need.
> 
> ...


You will probably have to look for a used RT2 plow to canibalize.
It looks like that's a $1200 part.


----------



## Pntc2000 (Dec 14, 2021)

That's why I posted here, hope to find someone with a used one floating around.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If you're willing to travel, bid on this one.
https://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/d/howard-lake-snow-plow-equipment-sales/7419093480.html


----------



## Pntc2000 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks but can't travel, need shipping and only need valve assembly.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I usually see a few RT2s every year on CL. I was surprised this was the only one I found. I don't know what your budget is, but it might be time to upgrade to an RT3.


----------



## Pntc2000 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm open to upgrading to the rt3 valve assembly, if I can find one with all the parts for it. And then just modify my existing setup. I have the button handheld controller and I have rt3 pistons already in it also.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Might take a shot with this guy. Hes in Troy.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1583340062010667/


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Heres the craigslist link.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pts/d/troy-boss-plow-plows-many/7399250135.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have nothing to offer but I'm curious - what is the reason for needing a new entire manifold?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I have nothing to offer but I'm curious - what is the reason for needing a new entire manifold?


I'm with @cwren2472 on this. What makes you think the manifold is bad?
Have you had it diagnosed by your local Boss dealer? If not, I highly recommend that you do. You may very well end up saving yourself hundreds of dollars and a lot of time. I know this from personal experience.


----------

